# Fresh off the lathe



## bill (May 21, 2004)

KOA on a Classic
Blue/Pearl on Big Ben/Cigar
Purple swirl on a gold slimline


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very, very nice, Bill.. Like that slimline blank...guess I'm kinda hooked up on purple right now...:rotfl:


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the Purple Bill, Very NICE Job!
I got dibs on it!............lol


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice pens!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Bill. As hot as its been I thought your lathe had melted.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice pens Bill!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work Bill.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

They all look good, but the purple is my favorite too.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice work, I like the blue/pearl


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Purple around here is a cuss word. At least in Nederland. FF knows about that. Next city (Port Neches) is purple nutts (school colors)
It is a nice color swirl to it though. I really like it the best and normally don't like the platics as much as wood, but that is nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone. They are gone except for the KOA, I'm keeping it, I'm like you Slip. I'll do the acrylics but prefer the woods. I just got in a pen I had engraved for someone. She was very specific on the wood LOL She wanted a cross cut Rosewood on a Big Ben Pen. She also wanted a rosewood box for it to go inside. I had the box engraved with her NEW job title and her name engraved on the pen. The Mother ordered it for her Daughter, she is so proud of her, I sure hope she likes the pen LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------

